# Cookie cutters



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How cute is that - I bet the dogs appreciate the home made goodies.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Those are really cute cookie cutters I like how detailed they are!.......but a little too pricey for my budget! LOL!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Can't wait to see pics of the cookies you make with them! They are so cute! I wonder if those fine details will still look good after baking? At any rate, I'm sure they will be delicious!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

My cutters finally all arrived from different parts of the globe. The last two came from Malaysia. Ironically the copper Pomeranian one is the largest hehe. Here is a photo I took last night. I look forward to baking after work[emoji3]


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Such cute cutters!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

These turned out really well after adjusting the recipe a lot. It was hard to find something that embossed well and hold shape. I hope they taste good bc I've never made sugar cookies before.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Snow those are so cute! Love the embossing! How did they turn out when baked?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

They are adorable!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Snow those are so cute! Love the embossing! How did they turn out when baked?




Ok they just came out and it tastes pretty good and looks awesome. I made one like play dough.
































I hope my new neighbors like them. I am giving them the serving tray.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They all look delicious. The sleeping pug is my favorite.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is a "Snickerpoodle" recipe that is super adorable and my inspiration for one of the [emoji514]. Here is the Snickerpoodle recipe link......enjoy!



http://www.instructables.com/id/SnickerPoodles/

Courtesy of VQ [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You did make me hungry with those yummy cookies. They are sooooo cute. Maybe I will have to make some this weekend. I have a bone cutter and make my sugar cookies in bone shape with a sprinkle of cinnamon sugar on top. Yummy! Also have a couple of poodle cutters. An older copper Martha Stewart poodle one. 

I will dig out Mom's sugar cookie recipe tonight and post it here. We have been making it for over 60 years and it's a keeper! It is from an old Pillsbury cookbook. Mom was a Home Ec teacher and taught us well!

I am so glad you are having much fun with your various cookie cutters.

Here you go with the Viking Queen's family cookie recipe:

MOMS’ BEST EVER CUT OUT COOKIES 

Sift together: 3 cups flour, 1 ½ teaspoons baking powder, ½ teaspoon salt, 1 cup sugar

Cut in (like for pie crust): 1 cup soft butter, until particles are fine
Add: 1 slightly beaten egg, 3 tablespoons milk, 1 teaspoon vanilla & mix well.

Roll out: On thickly floured cloth or board until 1/8 inch thick, cut into desired shapes, decorate and bake in 400° oven until very lightly browned at the edges. Remove immediately from sheets and cool on racks.

Hints: Refrigerate the dough for at least 1 hour before rolling out cookies. Keep extra dough wrapped in plastic in fridge while rolling out and decorating 1 batch.

Be sure to use real butter, not margarine, when making these cookies.

Wrap scraps together and save until you have made all the other cookies. Pat scraps together and roll out after all other cookies have been made. This keeps the last batch tender. Like pie crust, the less you handle the dough, the better. 

We decorate the cookies, with sprinkles and colored sugars then bake. We do not ice them.

If you do ice them after baking keep the icing thin so it does not overwhelm the flavor of the cookie.

Yummy and very tender.

These are a very thin cookie and may not show up the cute embossed faces of your cutters unless you roll the dough thicker. If you do that, 
I would suggest lowering the oven temp by 25 degrees and baking the cookies a little bit longer than you bake the thin ones. This way they should be crunchy through out the cookie and not too brown on the edges.

Another hint...when making cookies of various shapes put all one shape on a baking sheet to bake. If you put some big ones and some small ones on a sheet you risk having the smaller ones get more brown while the big ones may be under done. For example, at Christmas time I do a whole sheet of bells, then a whole sheet of snowflakes, a whole sheet of Christmas trees, etc. 

These cookies freeze well after baking. We lived in Minnesota and for many years did not have a big freezer. At Christmas we would bake huge batches of cookies and store them in boxes in the garage. The garage was so cold it functioned as a primitive freezer of sorts. One spring day, in May, I think, Dad came in from the garage munching a Christmas cookie. He found a box we had forgotten about and decided to try one. No amount of talk would convince him that he would get sick from eating a cookie, or more, that had been stored in the garage for 5 months! Keep in mind, the ground is still frozen 4 feet down in May, in Minnesota, so the garage was still very very cold! Dad said they were delicious, and they were!!!! He was not about to let Mom's cookies go to waste. 

Enjoy! Viking Queen


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing your beloved recipe! I am going to make this in my next baking adventure [emoji4]! The refrigeration I did was helpful but I think my recipe was not good. It was a random one I found online.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your beloved recipe! I am going to make this in my next baking adventure [emoji4]! The refrigeration I did was helpful but I think my recipe was not good. It was a random one I found online.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You will like this one. They are buttery, crisp and flaky like pie crust. It is so hard to find good recipes. I have a whole collection of ones we have made for decades, yup I am old.......tried and true recipes so I am willing to share. Friends Tom and Gil put in "cookie orders" from time to time! Let me know if there are other recipes you want/need....I may have some. Even the chocolate chip cookie one is the "best ever" in my opinion!

Have a good evening.????


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll have to get out my bone cookie cutters and try VQ's recipe - so very cute.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Asta's Mom said:


> I'll have to get out my bone cookie cutters and try VQ's recipe - so very cute.


Dust the bone cookies with a little cinnamon sugar before baking and they will be more brown and ever so yummy!


----------

